# [GK Games] Clement Sector: The Rules now available!



## Independence Games (Oct 13, 2016)

And now the big news of the week for us:

Clement Sector: The Rules is now available at DTRPG in PDF.

Your adventure starts here!

Join the adventure as Clement Sector, one of the most popular and fastest growing science fiction settings, expands with its own rulebook!  Using a unique blend of The Cepheus Engine and the 2d6 Science Fiction OGL rules, Clement Sector: The Rules builds on those to create a framework for action packed role-playing game excitement!

Fight epic space battles!  Explore new worlds!  Become a pirate!  It's all possible in Clement Sector and these rules provide the foundation for your exploits!

Use these rules for your own settings or, in concert with The Clement Sector Core Setting Book, strike out on an adventure in the Clement Sector setting.  It's in your control!

Be sure to look out for the Clement Sector Core Bundle which gives you these rules, The Clement Sector Core Setting Book, and The Anderson and Felix Guide to Naval Architecture at a 20% discount to the everyday price.  

Join the adventure!  Don't get left behind!

You can pick up your copy at DTRPG at this link.


----------



## Independence Games (Oct 15, 2016)

The print versions are now available at the same DTRPG link as listed above for the PDF.  

In addition, you can now also buy the PDF at Paizo's online shop at this link.


----------

